# Chenille door curtains



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

Can any of you fellow MH's assist please.

Janet fancies the Burgundy/Grey chenille door curtains (to match the colour of the van....naturally).

I have located some at Towsure for around £14.95 but...the P & P is another £9.99. To my mind is just far too expensive.

We live in North Manchester, so can anyone suggest anywhere that I can go and purchase a set without the need for P & P or another company that doesn't charge exhorbitant P & P.

Many thanks

Tony


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

9.99 doesnt sound OTT Tony ?

thats the cost of post, the packaging, the time putting it together etc etc?

or am I missing the plot here a bit?

John


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

Well thanks for that. Probably not used to paying £9.99 that would cost around £2.00 postage but hey that's only £7.99 for someone to find the order, put a sleeve around it, pop a stamp on it and wait for the courier/Post Office to collect.

Any jobs going there please.

Sorry but at £9.99, I shall not be ordering from Towsure.

Perhaps we've got used to Rip Off Britain.

Tony


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

how big are they Tony?

maybe they have to send registered post of something 8O 


its curtains for towsures shipping department :lol:


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

The size quoted is 56cm X 185 cm but these are then rolled up. They're not particularly heavy per se.

I must admit I didn't think of registered post but they don't claim to send like that so I assume it's just general parcel mail.

Tony


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

the other thing may be that companies tend to charge a 'one off' rate for all postage, no matter what the item, within reason, saves hassle, 

whereas when I send ebay stuff I have to weigh it and get the correct price for that package, which i pass on...


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

tonyblake said:


> The size quoted is 56cm X 185 cm but these are then rolled up. They're not particularly heavy per se.
> 
> I must admit I didn't think of registered post but they don't claim to send like that so I assume it's just general parcel mail.
> 
> Tony


Hi Tony

Have you forgotten the post Office's latest scheme for charging extra?

Even when it's as light as a feather, if it won't go through that little plastic "pretend" letterbox on the P.O. counter, the price shoots up. :evil:

Ten quid does seem a lot, but it may well be a fair price for the handling, packaging, stamps etc. . . . Dunno?? :?

Now - something I do wonder about???

Is it legal to charge V.A.T. on postage stamps? :?

Most mail order firms include the P & P in the total cost *before *adding the V.A.T., which means the customer has paid 17.5% extra for the postage stamps on his parcel, but that "donation" goes straight to the firm sending the parcel, as a hidden bonus. :roll:

I bet it mounts up over a year!! 8O 8O

Interesting!!

Cheers


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> but that "donation" goes straight to the firm sending the parcel, as a hidden bonus.Cheers


Wrong Dave,

It will go to the Customs and Excise!

JohnW


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Whizzo I have always mean't to ask..
are you celebrating getting first place or.. were the crowd annoying :lol: 

what bike is it ?

John G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Wizzo said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > but that "donation" goes straight to the firm sending the parcel, as a hidden bonus.Cheers
> ...


Should have explained more clearly John. Sorry!  _(I think I am wrong about the firm taking the "bonus" but . . . )_

When the firm sending the goods buys the stamps, they pay the V.A.T. on them. _(I presume stamps *are *subject to V.A.T. - not much isn't!)_

If they include the cost of the same stamps in the total cost of your order, then add V.A.T. on the whole, V.A.T. has effectively been paid on the stamps for a second time.

They paid it when they bought them, then charged you the duty again when sending your parcel.

Am I right now, and is this a bit naughty - whoever gets the "bonus"?

Cheers

_P.S. Sorry Tony. I've hijacked your post.

Moan if you want us to go away - but it might explain your dilemma up to a point_.


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

I don't think stamps are vatable. I certainly don't claim vat back on ours when I buy them for the shop. If they are, will I get arrested for stamp VAT evasion? 8O


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

kayg said:


> I don't think stamps are vatable. I certainly don't claim vat back on ours when I buy them for the shop. If they are, will I get arrested for stamp VAT evasion? 8O


Hmmmm?

If they are not, they should surely be excluded from the vatable total in the bill??

Not a problem of earth shattering importance, but mildly interesting!


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

Heck! I can hear the sirens now!
I hate the whole VAT game. If I sell a sandwich from the chiller its £2.75 but if I put it on a plate for the customer to eat outside, I'm "offering a service" so the sandwich becomes vatable and 48p dearer. Bonkers!


----------



## DC4JC (Sep 19, 2007)

Tony,

Riversway Leisure have the same ones for the same price, at £6.95 delivery.

Dave


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

Superb replies as always. Doesn't solve the problem but very interesting reading.

I won't moan about hi jacking my topic.....just the postage charge.

Cheers.


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

kayg said:


> sorry


What for?

I'm the rotter who did the dirty deed!!


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks Dave. Never thought of Riversway. That's at Preston. Well lo and behold I'm going to Hymer next Thursday. I can pick them up and save the postage.

Hoorah.

Tony


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Towsure carriage*

Errr.........

I've just had a Towsure order delivered (which happens to include a Chenille curtain) and the economy carriage charge is £4.95 as per their brochure........

Ray 8O


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

Just looked on Towsure at chenille curtains out of curiosity and I'll be blowed-I've got some! Light/dark grey ones. They're great! Like big fat spider's legs!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

kayg said:


> Just looked on Towsure at chenille curtains out of curiosity and I'll be blowed-I've got some! Light/dark grey ones. They're great! Like big fat spider's legs!


I think they're naff! :roll: :roll:

BUT . . . I don't think they're naff if Mrs Zeb asks my opinion! 8O 8O


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm not sure I'd have bought them myself but as they came with the 'van they can stay. They're better than multicoloured plastic strips a la corner shop though surely.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

kayg said:


> I'm not sure I'd have bought them myself but as they came with the 'van they can stay. They're better than multicoloured plastic strips a la corner shop though surely.


Most things are Kay! 8O 8O

And to be serious, I think the chenille ones are pretty good at keeping the flies out, without having to open and close the door every time you go in or out.

Cheers


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

Indeed they are!
I may get some for the shop but I'm not sure the Health and Hygiene lady would approve. :roll: I've got bamboo strips at the mo and keep getting my hair/clothes/skin caught on the nasty little hooks that join the swines together. Gotta keep the flies off the ham slicer tho!


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi all and thanks for all your replies (including the hi jacking. However, in response I called in at Riversway today and bought a set of the said curtains. How about this...they had been reduced by £3.00 so only £11.95 and no P & P. No cost to get there as I was at Hymer service this morning and used one of their free cars to nip down.

Did look a bit naughty mind...going into Riversway with a car that had Hymer on all sides. Do you suppose it was a compliment for them, or an insult. Anyway, the point is I have got a set (much to Janet's delight) and instead of costing me £19.90 inc P & P, they cost me £11.95 thus saving just short of £8.00. Whoopee!!!!!!!!!!

Tony


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

johng1974 said:


> what bike is it ?
> John G


http://www.motorcyclesaust.com/barrysheene_legend.htm


----------



## boleropjg (Apr 26, 2009)

*Chenille door curtains from Riversway*

Hi everyone, have just had a set of Chenille Door Curtains delivered but there are no fitting instructions. Can anyonr let me have a copy?

I guess I'll have to drill holes in the extrusion so that I can screw it to the wall above the door, and I've identified the 2 grey plastic rectangular boxes as end caps, but what are the 2 little black plastice loops for - where do they go? They look a little like an inch worm.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

The little loops are inserted and slid into the box section before the end caps go on. I used an expanding curtain pole to hang them using a small tie wrap around the pole and through the loops. This way they can be removed easily when not required. Most of the time we loop one of the drops around the fiamma security door lock, gathering the rest up as well, this way they don't go nuts in the wind! - We only actually use them for privacy on Aires etc.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

The actual goods cost of £14.95 sounds quite cheap to me. I paid around 25 euro for mine. So is the price for the whole deal £24.94 a good deal or not?


----------



## boleropjg (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi DJP

I just paid Riversway £14.95 plus £6.95 P&P making £21.90 in Total. Obviously, If you can get to their store in Preston......

Boleropjg


----------

